# Suggestions for EHD



## manny07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question regarding EHD. I read some of these forums and know that you can hook up an EHD to an existing 211K receiver. My question is that if someone can recommend me an EHD that will work well and will not give me any problems. I currently have a 612 receiver and I am trying to save money by replacing the 612 receiver with a 211 receiver. 

Are there any EHD's that work well and that same time are not that expensive. I don't record that much but it does come in handy when needed. I know that I still have to pay $40 to hook it up.

Also do you know how much I will save if I remove the 612 from my account? Right now they are charging me $10 for this HD DVR receiver.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I like Western Digital. And uh...it'll save you $10 a month. If you have no other DVRs you'll save another 6.


----------



## manny07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for the response. I am looking for some Western Digital EHD's and the cheapest I find is around $100. Plus another $40 to activate it. $140 is alot to invest if I wanted to get rid of my 612. I might just stick with what I have now. Being able to remove the $10 HD DVR fee would not be that bad but I am not sure if a $140 investment is necessary.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check the forum's threads where was the EHD discussed - you'll find makers and models of enclosures and HDD with practical Pro&Contra.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you want cheap or high quality "that won't give you trouble"?

Michael


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any maker, any model has 'infant' fatality and no one of us has immunity for getting such drive.


----------

